
Terrafugia 'Flying Cars' May Go On Sale in 2011 - gcheong
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-501465_162-20015865-501465.html
======
gcheong
I probably should have just linked to this article:

[http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-20015841-76.html?tag=conte...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-20015841-76.html?tag=contentMain;contentBody)

------
bradly
Isn't this just a small plane?

~~~
gcheong
Mostly, but it does convert into something you can drive on the roads.

------
eof
I still want my hoverboard!

